# Luv's Baked Mac and Cheese



## luvs (Dec 20, 2004)

1 c. flour
1c. butter
2 bars cheese- 1 Cabot Seriously Sharp and one Kraft Sharp Cheddar 
warm milk
salt/pepper/worcestershire/dry mustard
heavy cream

oven to 350. melt beutter; add flour. cook and stir till slightly browned. add milk to make a nice thick sauce. add shredded cheeses. season to taste with salt and pepper, a splash of worcestershire, and a little dry mustard. add cream to thin and enhance flavor. meanwhile, cook pasta. drain well and fold in to as much cheese sauce as it will take. (freeze extra cheese sauce for nachos, broccoli, baked potatoes, etc.) pour into 13x?" glass baking dish. bake an hr. to an hr. and 15, till browned around edges.


----------



## sarah (Dec 21, 2004)

sounds yummy luvs! i'm def gonna try it!


----------



## luvs (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks, sarah.  i  hope you like it!


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 30, 2004)

Luvs, please do not ever sell your wonderful recipe and put in a blue and yellow box.  I will try this as I love Mac&cheese.  May I norge it???


----------



## luvs (Feb 6, 2005)

*Luv's Baked Mac and Cheese (TNT)*

this is similar to the one on some macaroni boxes, as my friend pointed out, but is much more rich and cheesy. 
-1 c. butter
-1 c. flour
-whole milk
-1 block Cabot's Seriously Sharp Huntrer's cheese (big Wal-marts have it)
-1 bar medium cheddar, any brand 
-heavy cream or whipping cream
-hot sauce
-worcestershire sauce
-dry mustard powder
-fresh ground black pepper
-salt
-1 small box elbow macaroni
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------in large, heavy pot, melt butter. mix in flour using wooden spatula. cook for a few minutes, till roux takes on a tan color. add milk; whisk and cook till a thick sauce forms. add more milk as needed. cook flour out for several minutes on low flame, till it bubbles. add cream as desired. the more, the yummier.  you'll want a fairly viscous sauce; it should be just thick enough to coat the wooden spatula thickly.
season with a dash of hot sauce, plenty of black pepper, about a 1/2 tsp. of dry mustard, a splash of worcestershire, and salt to taste. don't under-salt, as the pasta will dilute the saltiness. 
MEANWHILE: boil macaroni for about 5-6 minutes in boiling, salted water. 
drain well.

add macaroni to cheese sauce and combine thoroughly. turn into baking dish (13x?) at about 350 for 45 min.-an hour. it's done when a nice brown crust has formed around the edges. this chills well and re-heats beautifully.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 6, 2005)

That Cabot's Seriously Sharp Huntrer's cheese is really excellent!  Far better than you'd expect for the price.  Although I like the Sharp Vermont Cheddar even more- I think it's actually slightly sharper.

The recipe sounds excellent!


----------

